# Smoked virgin lobster with shrimps on a Weber Q-300



## meyer (Jun 25, 2010)

I ignited the grill at full power, and after 15 minuttes the beech plank started to smoke.

I laid all the lobsters on the plank and let them had 5 minuttes,








Here you can see the wood burning slowly:







Here is the blue smoke:







Then I put the giant shrimps on top of the lobsters after the 5 minuttes had gone.













The smoke gets more intense:







They are slowly changing color, so they looked smoked.







Some juice is comming out, a sign showing that they all most done:







After ca. 25 minuttes they are ready to be served:













Enjoy!

-Meyer
@TemplateParagraphColumn4


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! See new ways to make smoke everyday.

Fantastic pics, and looks like a helluva meal


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

Those look great Meyer---Absolutely Super!

Heck of a coincidence too. My son asked me last week what I wanted for my Fathers' Day dinner. Kiddingly I said, "Surf & Turf". He ended up making Ribeye Steak & those little "Baby Lobsters" for me. It was great---I think I raised that kid right!

Thanks for showing------Great pictures too BTW,

Bearcarver


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 25, 2010)

What kind of lobsters is that? and whats the cost on em


----------



## retread (Jun 25, 2010)

I think that's what we call a Langoustine (norway Lobster).  By the way, that is not the same as a Langoustino


----------



## meyer (Jun 25, 2010)

The latin name for this lobster is _Nephrops norvegicus_, which is Norgwgian Lobster.

Taken from Wikipedia:

"The *Norway lobster*, _*Nephrops norvegicus*_, is a slim, orange-pink lobster which grows up to 24 centimetres (9.4 in) long [sup][2][/sup]. It is now the only species in the genus _*Nephrops*_, several other species having been moved to the genus _Metanephrops_. _N. norvegicus_ is found in the north-eastern Atlantic Ocean and North Sea as far north as Iceland and northern Norway, and south to Portugal. It is not common in the Mediterranean Sea except in the Adriatic Sea  [sup][3][/sup], notably the north Adriatic [sup][4][/sup]. The species is also called the _Dublin Bay prawn_, _langoustine_ (compare langostino) or _scampi_ (Italian: _scampo_ singular, _scampi_ plural)."

Regards

-Meyer


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2010)

That looks like an awesome feast


----------



## dave54 (Jun 25, 2010)

good job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 28, 2010)

i was gonna say man you pulled those buggs up young lol nice work


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jul 18, 2010)

I've never seen those baby lobbers in any store. Wish I had some.

Beautiful plated pics!!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome! Now I got to find me some of them.


----------

